# My 6 little booger.



## six chihuahua dan (Jul 15, 2011)

This little guy I call roider, he is quite the ham for the camera.









This is my buddy Busch.









The CHAMP IS HERE, meet John Cheena









This little guy always is standing up for chi-civil rights, meet Martin Luther Chee.









Sassy is so proper and is strictly business.









And this is Porsche, she is pretty fast, and loves the beach and camera.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

OMG...too funny.


----------



## chihuahuanotincluded (Oct 13, 2010)

How cute their faces are. Great job with the photoshop. Too funny. :tongue1:


----------



## webdog (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the laughs. You guys are nutz. :hello1:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hahaha love it what cute wee faces x


----------



## need_leash (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG! My dog is named Portia too! The ex-wife misspelled it for some reason to "be cool" I guess, but hey my little angel has quite the motor on her too! I bet MLC will crush the competition


----------



## Chi In SA (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! Epic photos. Too cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

very funny..and most entertaining


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Funny... If only they were actually your dogs pictures you used to make these, and not ones you found on Google...


----------



## Chi In SA (Jul 19, 2011)

Regardless, they're still cute and made me smile.


----------

